
The Joe Rogan Experience Podcast Is Moving to Spotify - indy
https://youtu.be/X8bVqI2j8o4
======
crocodiletears
I only occasionally listen to Rogan's podcasts.

I appreciate that he likely got a good deal out of it, but Spotify's ongoing
efforts to link podcasts and their consumption platforms are upsetting to say
the least, and I'm rather disappointed that Rogan decided to go along with it.

Rogan has spoken at length with many personalities both part of and versed in
smaller alternative media outlets and their ongoing struggles associated with
censorship and platform lock-in. Rogan himself has even gone so far as to
espouse the value to be found in the openness of the podcasting ecosystem. I'm
aware that he has to make money somehow, but getting in bed with Spotify seems
wrong in light of all that.

But I could be off base. I'm assuming that Spotify does not publish RSS feeds
for its exclusive content?

